# Millivolt Thermostats; Best Type?



## Mr Frugal (Dec 13, 2010)

My Enviro Ascot stove is in place and happily cranking out the BTU's. Unfortunately, it's now too bloody hot in the room! Go figure!
I want to install a thermostat so I don't have to keep manually turning the stove on and off. 
 I really don't need/want something fancy with a remote; just a reliable, well-built (is that still possible these days?) one. 
Any suggestions on a brand?
Is this one any good? Woodsman thermostat


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 13, 2010)

It'll work. If you don't need a programmable unit there are less expensive models out there.
Go to a local heating company or hardware store & see what they offer.


----------



## Mr Frugal (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks! It never occured to me to look at hardware stores...I just realised that many thermostats are millivolt compatible. Home Disappointment in my area didn't have any, but Canadian Tire did. I'll be heading there tomorrow.


----------



## RAKFROMNC (Dec 18, 2010)

Honeywell brand. Simple and dependable.


----------

